
Tracking is the opposite of freedom - mattigames
http://ivanca.tumblr.com/post/172752515693/tracking-is-the-opposite-of-freedom
======
onion2k
_next they will want to track who you meet with, how much time you spend with
them_

Who you meet with, and to some extent how long you spend with them, can be
derived from analysing the tracking data of individuals e.g. knowing that
three separate people are in the same coffeeshop together on several separate
occasions at different times leads to the conclusion that they're likely to
know each other.

This is the pernicious thing about tracking people; data about individuals
builds to become information about groups.

~~~
bogomipz
>" knowing that three separate people are in the same coffeeshop together on
several separate occasions at different times leads to the conclusion that
they're likely to know each other."

Does it? Three people who visit the same coffeeshop at the same time in the
morning also leads to the conclusion that they all live on the same block and
work 9 to 5 jobs.

~~~
conductr
So you're saying the inferred information doesn't exist because of some false
positives? I'd say false positives can be more dangerous because humans will
have propensity to trust the algorithm and interpret it as truth

~~~
bogomipz
>"So you're saying the inferred information doesn't exist because of some
false positives?"

No, exactly nowhere in my comment did I say "inferred information doesn't
exist." Nor did I imply that.

------
prashere
[https://cosmobird.github.io/content/category/activism/2-atta...](https://cosmobird.github.io/content/category/activism/2-attacks/unique-
id.html)

~~~
landcoctos
The irony that your link requires javascript to show ... anything.

~~~
devmunchies
How is that ironic? You can build a tracking system using many programming
languages.

------
throwafk81
>Recently India has started tracking its citizens with their fingerprints,
every thing they buy, every place they visit, every money transaction,
everything.

Can't you just use cash? I assume my credit card company, my bank, their
partners, and the government know where I am if I use the card. Isn't that the
logic thing to think?

~~~
tjoff
The US is very cash centric, but a lot of countries are slowly migrating away
from it. Many stores don't accept cash and it is mostly the older generation
that continue to use it.

If we want cash to remain stores must be forced (by law) to accept it, and
this must be done soon. Even if we go that route you will quickly become that
weirdo that payed in cash if you actually makes use of it.

~~~
c12
>...it is mostly the older generation that continue to use it.

People always forget the homeless.

~~~
lozenge
In developing countries even people with homes often don't have addresses. But
they can have a bank account on their mobile phone, like M-PESA.

